# Attention Whizzer afficiano's



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2019)

regarding the (I call it the power transfer pulley) clutch pulley? were some cast iron as well as aluminum(pot metal)?
thanks. if so years used?


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 7, 2019)

original ones were cast iron or stamped steel,alum are repros,I think cast iron ones were used on later pacemakers and 300 series  but not sure of it


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2019)

have cast iron one for a 600 wondered if correct?


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 8, 2019)

I have only seen stamped steel ones on H kits


----------



## bricycle (Jun 8, 2019)

sorry Al, it's a cast iron one.


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 10, 2019)

what diameter is it?   3.5" or 4.0"


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2019)

3.5


----------

